# Rhogam and Stillbirth?



## gal_sunshine_383 (Nov 10, 2005)

Okay...

I think I may be getting a bit paranoid here -- but I was reading up on this thread regarding the use of Rhogam in pregnancy!

I will admit that I have not yet read through the entire thread but it is really making me wonder!?

I am A Rh- and my husband is A+. We have always thought that by taking Rhogam during and after our pregnancies that we were protecting our babies! How ignorant -- I now feel having read a bit of this thread! Could it be that the Rhogam shot that I took at- 28 weeks ended up preventing Hannah's red blood cells from supplying her body with oxogen and may have cause her death?

We never found out her blood type -- and had refused an atoupsy so we will never be able to know for sure!

Again - sorry this sounds so paranoid!

I can't stand the thought that something I had done -- may have caused her death!??


----------



## japonica (May 26, 2005)

Kristy,

PM me please.

((HUGS))

J


----------



## mommamea (May 1, 2007)

You did not cause your childs death. In fact you did everything you know how to keep her alive. My children are probably alive because of Rhogam and I know that I am (because my mother took it)... too many of my ancestors died because of hemolytic disease of the newborn... and regardless... ... you weren't trying to hurt her, you just wanted her to be ok. It sucks and it's hell. But you didn't do a damn thing.


----------



## momto4boys2girls (Apr 27, 2007)

Kristy,

I JUST got home from a 2 day stay in the hospital (my d&c was supposed to be today...and was, but I had to go in yesterday A.M. due to a major infection among other things), so I am still really out of it and don't have the ability to read the thread regarding Rhogam. HOWEVER, i just found out that I tested positive for some kind of antibody (I was not given any concrete answers as I don't think my doctor even knows at this point..they had to send my blood sample to the Red Cross and have them figure out what to do with me next)...my blood type is A- and i have had numerous Rhogam shots throughout my childbearing years, but I have a feeling something went horribly wrong either in the beginning of this pregnancy (when I had a few episodes of bleeding/spotting), or at the end of my last one (my youngest child is only 13 months old).

I know I'm not making much sense right now, but I am beyond bothered after learning this. I have to go in Thursday to get yet another Rhogam shot, or whatever the Red Cross states I need at this point. I honestly don't know what I'll do if they tell me that I will not be able to ever carry another child again because of this...that was the one thing that got me through this past week, and especially the last two days (the thought of trying again).

Please keep in contact and let me know what (if anything) you find out in regards to your particulare case. I'll do the same. By the way, although I just "met" you the other day on this board, I was telling my nurse about you and how supportive you were despite your recent, heart-wrenching loss of your own. She said that angels like yourself are few and far between...but that I was lucky to have come across you during this time! She was also the one that told me that the whole RH- thing and the testing positive for an antibody could have most likely the cause of our loss of our twins. Of course, my doctor and/or the hospital will probably never admit to that, but at least I know she will be honest with me.

Okay, enough of my medicated rambling....you remain in my thoughts & prayers. Let me know how you are doing.

Hugs,
Christi

'.....we sadly said goodbye to our twin angels May 1st, 2007'

www.theeidfamily.com


----------



## japonica (May 26, 2005)

Christi:

I'm so sorry for your loss. Please know that my thoughts are prayers are with you.

I just wanted to butt in and add my 2 cents to a couple of things...

Quote:

HOWEVER, i just found out that I tested positive for some kind of antibody (I was not given any concrete answers as I don't think my doctor even knows at this point..they had to send my blood sample to the Red Cross and have them figure out what to do with me next)...my blood type is A- and i have had numerous Rhogam shots throughout my childbearing years, but I have a feeling something went horribly wrong either in the beginning of this pregnancy (when I had a few episodes of bleeding/spotting), or at the end of my last one (my youngest child is only 13 months old).
Did you have screening b/w done at the beginning of this pg? Usually if you're rh neg, docs will automatically check your antibody status (titer). If it was neg at the beginning of the pg, then you theoretically could have gotten sensitized later during the bleeding/spotting, but I find it really hard to believe that you could go from newly sensitized to full HDN in a matter of weeks...please talk to your doctor and see what he says after the results come back. I hope they took b/w for a titer as part of their investigation...

Quote:

I have to go in Thursday to get yet another Rhogam shot, or whatever the Red Cross states I need at this point. I honestly don't know what I'll do if they tell me that I will not be able to ever carry another child again because of this...that was the one thing that got me through this past week, and especially the last two days (the thought of trying again).
If you are sensitized, you do NOT need the shot, so tell them don't bother. The shot is meant to prevent sensitization, it cannot fix the problem if it has occurred (I wish!). Also, there is no reason why you should not be able to have another child provided you get referred to a perinatalogist or MFM doc. I was sensitized at the end of my first pg. I went on to have a healthy daughter afterwards even with the Rh issues. I just needed extra monitoring and care.

Quote:

She was also the one that told me that the whole RH- thing and the testing positive for an antibody could have most likely the cause of our loss of our twins. Of course, my doctor and/or the hospital will probably never admit to that, but at least I know she will be honest with me.
Again, I wouldn't take too much of what the nurse said at face value. She is not a perinatalogist who specializes in Rh complications. Unless the cause of the loss of your twins is determined to be full HDN, just testing postive for an antibody does not equal the worst. I watched my titers rise all last pregnancy and everything turned out fine. And my titers are up higher than before and we are TTCing this summer. But we have a great perinatal clinic here (who have given us the green light to go ahead), so we're going ahead and hoping for the best.

If you have any Q about the whole Rh thing, feel free to ask. I've made it through one iso pg and I'm looking forward to another...

((HUGS))

J


----------

